# Coventry & Leicester Cat Show



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

come to the show


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Britpet said:


> come to the show


I take it you'll have a stand? What will the show price of the trays be?


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi
Yes I will have a stand at the show 
We will have show prices
All discounted by 10% 
Hope you will come and have a demonstration 
Thanking you
Brit pet


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Britpet said:


> Hi
> Yes I will have a stand at the show
> We will have show prices
> All discounted by 10%
> ...


I went onto your site but couldn't find any prices anywhere?


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

If you go into each one you will see the prices 
Click on the products individually 
www.brit-pet.com
If you go to the drop down list at the top
It says 
Our products 
Click on any of those and you will see prices and specifications 
Hope that helps 
The normal sieve litter tray will be £27 at the show 
Thanks Jilly


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Britpet said:


> If you go into each one you will see the prices
> Click on the products individually
> www.brit-pet.com
> If you go to the drop down list at the top
> ...


Ah, thank you. Any possibility of an extra discount for PF members? As in cattery, charity level


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

10% is what we give to Breeders, Catterys and charities..... these trays do pay for themselves very quickly on the savings hsvon litter
Have you read our Reviews on the website and Facebook? 
They are excellent quality... made in Australia 
I would be selling at a loss to give anymore discount 
Thank you though


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

we are at the show so looking forward to checking them out


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope you come and see us 
Best wishes


----------

